
What low oil prices really mean - sajid
https://hbr.org/2016/03/what-low-oil-prices-really-mean
======
bognition
I didn't realize that shale production has grown so large. I always assumed
that OPEC would be disrupted by renewables/green energy but not yet it seems.

